# Flexible Risercard?



## Gee (15. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich konnte auf'hem Flohmarkt das Gehäuse eines edlen Onkyo DVD-Players ergattern. Nun hab ich alle eingebauten komponenten rausgebaut, damit ich nur noch das Gehäuse hab und bin ich seit einer Woche dabei, dort den HiFi-Rechner meiner Träume reinzubauen, der später mal den dummen Kiss ablöst.

Alles kein Problem. Nur jetzt fängt es an. Nach meiner Präzisions-Flexaktion habe ich am hinterem Teil Platz für 4 PCI Karten geschaffen. Zwei nebeneinander, zwei darunter, natürlich waagerecht.

Schließlich brauch jedes HiFI Gerät eine ordenltiche ATI Radeon, UltraSCSI und Soundkarte mit Toslink ^^. Der Rest ist glücklicherweise onBoard. 

Jetzt suche ich seit einigen Stunden eine flexible Risercard (agp), und 2 flexible Risercards (pci); wobei ich mindestens 22 cm (besser 30 - damit mans ordentlich verstauen kann) Kabel benötige.

Tja, das wars; ich find nur Karten mit zu kurzem Kabel  Liegt das daran, dass ein längeres Kabel technisch nicht möglich ist, oder nur, weils dafür kein Bedarf gibt?

Wie sieht es mit Marke Eigenbau aus?






Auf dem Bild ist ne ISA Karte, würd das bei PCI/AGP auch gehen? Ich wollt nicht einfach an meiner Radeon rumlöten.

bin für jeden tipp dankbar


----------



## Sinac (16. März 2004)

Naja, wenn du vorsichrtig bist und gut löten kannst sollte das gehen, die Kontakte bei AGP/PCI sind ja doch etwas kleiner als bei ISA


----------



## Gee (16. März 2004)

Dann löte ich jetzt an meiner Radeon rum. Ich muss verrückt sein 

ps: ich bin nachtragend


----------



## Gee (16. März 2004)

Also das scheint zu funktionieren.
Kann zwar jetzt noch keine Langzeiterfahrungswerte nennen, doch das Ding wurd als Radeon erkannt.


----------



## emmaellopello (3. April 2004)

hi gee,

hab genau das gleiche problem, nur funktioniert deine lösung mit der radeon wirklich, auch mit 8x agp?
das wage ich zu bezweifeln 

oder hast du schon geeignete anbieter für riserkarten gefunden?

schau mal hier risercard .
will mir da aus den staaten was bestellen

mfg


----------



## Gee (5. April 2004)

Ich hab selber Hand angelegt.

Alle 3 Karten laufen Fehlerfrei. 
Darunter auch die HIS Excalibur IceQ Radeon 9800 DDR2 TV/DVI läuft stabil.

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich es derzeit nur im Dauerbetrieb myHTPC und nen Wochenende SplinterCell sagen kann. Mehr hab ich noch nicht getestet.


----------

